
Russia report reveals UK government failed to address Kremlin interference - spzb
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/jul/21/russia-report-reveals-uk-government-failed-to-address-kremlin-interference-scottish-referendum-brexit
======
jjgreen
Craig Murray's take on this report

[https://www.craigmurray.org.uk/archives/2020/07/credible-
ope...](https://www.craigmurray.org.uk/archives/2020/07/credible-open-source-
reporting-the-intelligence-services-and-scottish-independence/)

